# Scallop season opens next saturday....



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 19, 2011)

...Did anyone get in the water and look around this weekend? I intended to but our trip got postponed.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 19, 2011)

I like wrappin em in bacon!Know any spots for em in PCB?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood!  ;-)


----------



## Limitless (Jun 20, 2011)

Way too early opening this year.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 20, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> There goes the neighborhood!  ;-)



Lord I know these costal communities need scallop season, but I feel the same.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 20, 2011)

Granted there a lot more idiots among scallopers, but there are a lot of idiot fishermen that make you want to cuss in front of your kids too.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 20, 2011)

Scallopers are notoriously late risers. So I get there at daylight to get a parking space and to fish a while before getting in to scallop. Then I get back to the ramp by around 3:00 to beat the crowd pulling out.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2011)

I was kidding.  I take kids scalloping every year.  Most fisherman fuss about the added traffic.  Most shop owners down there smile like crazy.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooooo , nobodys gunna hook me up?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 20, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Sooooo , nobodys gunna hook me up?


St Joe bay is closest to PCB. If I'm not mistaken you cant harvest them past mexico beach to the west.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 20, 2011)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> St Joe bay is closest to PCB. If I'm not mistaken you cant harvest them past mexico beach to the west.



Thanx! I did a little research and Ill have to pass on St Andrews Bay. Hopefully they'll be able to clean it up!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 20, 2011)

Steinhatchee is the place you need to be. The SeaHag will hook you up with all you need.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 21, 2011)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Granted there a lot more idiots among scallopers, but there are a lot of idiot fishermen that make you want to cuss in front of your kids too.



+1



Hit-n-Miss said:


> Scallopers are notoriously late risers. So I get there at daylight to get a parking space and to fish a while before getting in to scallop. Then I get back to the ramp by around 3:00 to beat the crowd pulling out.




+1

I may hold off a few weeks before going to let some of them get it out of their system.  Was down last weekend and it was pretty decent.  Trout bite was off for us, but the kids had a ball swimming at the sand bar.   Have heard the marine patrol is gearing up for the entire scallop season to try and avoid some of the previous problems.  They were already checking this past weekend.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 22, 2011)

The scallop counts are in.The FWC has now posted the 2011 scallop count and it looks like it is going to be a great season in Steinhatchee with a population count of 137 as compared to last year at 54. The count listed below is for a 600sq meter area and compares to the 2010 count

2011 / 2010

Hernando 137 / 32 
Homosassa 37 / 77 
Steinhatchee 136 / 54
St. Marks 19 / 5
St. Joesph 154 / 154 

I hear that the new boat ramp in Steinhatchee should be open by July 1st which will help on the congestion that has been experienced in the past.gwillis 

Posts: 9
Joined: Mon Jun 25, 2007 - 8:58
Location: Tifton GA 
Private messageE-mail gwillis


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2011)

If it's where I think it is (just upriver from Roy's restaurant) they've still got a lot of work to do. 

As of last Sunday, I didn't even see where they had started on the ramp itself.........


----------



## Paid Up (Jun 22, 2011)

The new ramp is south of roy's and last Friday I watched the, dropped the slabs in the water for the ramp.  It is going to be nice.  They have to pave the parking lot but I believe they will have it open in the next 10 days.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 22, 2011)

*Just a couple pics*

From this past weekend's scouting


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess I missed the new ramp if it's south of Roy's.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like fun. I wont get out till july 4th weekend. Give me heads up if you find them this weekend.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 23, 2011)

I might go this weekend and give y'all an update, if we don't run offshore that is.


----------



## alumacraft_man (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got back home from stienhatchee yesterday evening. We went north about 4-5 miles and had to hunt hard to get our limit saturday. Sunday morning went about 4 miles or so south and found the happy hunting ground, limited out in about 2 hours. I dont think we did too bad for our first trip though. we will definitly be going back. Everyone had a blast. Had a big bull shark swim under the front of the boat while we were easing our way closer in shore Sunday morning. I would have never spotted him if it hadnt been for the fish stuck to his back. he was headed toward this group of folks who were scalloping. I ran over to them and told them that I just saw  a big shark heading toward them. They didnt act too concerned, said that the bulls were all over the place down there.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 27, 2011)

Lots of bulls around there. Especialy down in Pepperfish Channel.


----------

